# D.V. took my baby now afraid to try again



## teareye

:( just wondering if there are any ladies out there who have lost a baby too D.V. but have managed to get over the fear of not only another miscarriage but also finding the right man. feling very lonely would like a friend :(


----------



## Wobbles

Aw Teareye hun *Hugs*

I Live with teh fear of MC'ing all the time.

Welcome to the forum I hope you find the support & a few online friends here - I'm very sure you will we are a friendly light hearted bunch.

x x


----------



## Tam

Awww hun.....:hi:

Welcome to the fourm!

I am sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs:

Sorry hun, what is D.V.?

They are a lovely bunch of girls on here, I am sure you will feel at home very quickly!

I look forward to getting to know you!! :hugs: xx


----------



## HB

_I was gonna ask what D.V is too hun.

I'm the same being scared of another M/C... but somehow we all find that magical strength we didn't know was within us.

Hope we can help you through your hard time.
I'm sure you'll find friends on here, all the girls are so nice

xox_


----------



## teareye

Thanks Wobbles :) 
Tam D.V. = Domestic Violence
Its been four years now but soooooo pleased i've found this site. Would love to talk to other ladies about babies share happy times as well as sad.


----------



## HB

_Awww hun **hugs** even more!
Then you're an extremely strong woman, and i'd be honoured to chat to you

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

*Lump in throat* I cannot imagine what you went through hunny x

I was in a violent relationship but have not experienced the loss of a child because of the *******!

Are you from the UK?

Please don't suffer alone, strangers can sometimes be a blessing I have found many of my rants were easy on the internet & I've met so many FAB people on my travels.


----------



## Tam

teareye said:

> Thanks Wobbles :)
> Tam D.V. = Domestic Violence
> Its been four years now but soooooo pleased i've found this site. Would love to talk to other ladies about babies share happy times as well as sad.

OMG!!! Hun I am so sorry........no wonder you are scared babe :hugs: Thank god you are out of it now babe!!

There are some lovely men out there, I am lucky to have one, but how you would begin to trust another man is a tough one hun! I am sure you will find your way in time, but until then we are all here for you babe........so bring on the laughter and the tears, we do it all here :wink: 

:hugs: xx


----------



## teareye

OK this is strange for me, i very rarely talk about tings as it upsets my family to much, don't have friends as i don't know how to talk to people my own age, 24. Born in the UK, moved with ex too australia wasn't allowed friends and now i dont know how too make, them. In hiding from the ex and hiding from from the animal that hurt me as a teenager. apologises if this is a bit deep mnj


----------



## Wobbles

Do you mind me asking what you mean by talking to people your age? Do you mean you have shut yourself off from people?

Are you still in Australia?

Not deep at all hunny just tell us to shut up if we ask too many questions or say if you don't want to answer - Generally concerned x

I shut myself out from the world a few of years ago I was diagnosed with severe depression, anxiety & compulsive disorder - I was very paranoid I would double check my windows & doors over an over again throughout night.


----------



## Tam

Hun,

You can rant on here and get things off of your chest as much as you want........we are not judgemental and will be here to listen and if any one can give advice they will! You are not talking to us face to face so hopefully you will find that might make things eaier for you, but be sure that you really will get help & support from the girls here, so dont be afraid to post or to have a good rant or to have a lark around............Just be yourself and do whatever you need to :hugs: xx


----------



## HB

_Aww hunny extra cuddles for you.
I was in a relationship like that, we moved to the other side of the UK and he cut me off from my friends and family.

I've spent the last 5 years building my confidence back up and gradually building up a close circle of friends.

If you want to chat we're all here for you, sounds like you could do with being surrounded by people who want to read and support you, thats what we do best

Lots of love and hugs to you hunni

xox_


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Sastra2/welcome.gifhttps://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-6.gif

Hi there Teareye!

Welcome to the site, I am sur eyou will find it useful, and helpful.

Most of the girls are a bit loopy but bare with them, you kinda get used to it.

I can assure you there are men out there that will treat you right, and never even think of hurting you in any way.

I know it's easy for me to say, (And I do jest about it occassionally on here ) but I would never for one second hit a woman.

Anyway that said, Well done for getting the courage to share with us all, and Good luck in finding Mr Right and having the family you deserve.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Sastra2/bestwishes.gif

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-1.jpg


----------



## teareye

Living in deepest, darkest yorkshire with a cat who is determined to join in the chat :) the cat is my bodyguard watches over me as i too check the cooker is turned off but not just the ring i was using all have to be checked 3 times each as well as doing circuits of the house three times in order to make that windows and doors are locked . Checking once is good, checking twice is inportant checking a third time ensures that everything is safe.
Feel like if i'd made sure that i did things right for ex then i wouldn't of upset himand i would still have my babyboy.


----------



## Wobbles

I'm the same hun - My OH thinks I'm crazy - I won't turn things off I will unplug them too. That stuck with me but not so bad anymore.

Do you have family around you at all?


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Teareye,

It's not about doing everything to keep your OH happy to stop him hurting you.

It would be any excuse, if you were too perfect and he needed an excuse then maybe that would be it!!!

Be yourself, feel good about yourself, get your self confidence up, and then you'll attract the right kind of man. 

Maybe a Martial Art would help??? 
It would make you feel more secure, and help your self-confidence no end.

Oh and Wobble Meister, you unplug not "plug them out!" https://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n223/djfunston/36_19_11.gif
*


----------



## Wobbles

It's late - I'm tired ... Stop picking on me :(


----------



## HB

_Awww hun!!
I was living in Yorkshire with my evil ex...
I have to do certain things... checking doors are locked and stuff, its phased out more now as time has gone on.

Hope we can all be here for you when you need a rant hun

xox_


----------



## Mum2Boys

Hi i have just as of yesterday left my partner due to DV and we have a young baby together marley is 9 months old. I would love to chat to another person who has had DV in their life. I am new to this board as of today

Steph


----------



## Tam

Mum2Boys said:

> Hi i have just as of yesterday left my partner due to DV and we have a young baby together marley is 9 months old. I would love to chat to another person who has had DV in their life. I am new to this board as of today
> 
> Steph


Welcome to the forum hun :hi:

Well done in having the strength to break free babe, you have done you and Marley proud!!!

I look forward to getting to know you! :hugs: x


----------



## stephlw25

Welcome to the forum, im so sorry to hear about what you have been through. Im sure you will get lots of support from this forum x x

Steph


----------



## loulou1980

aww darling,rant and rave as much as you want.we will listen,lend and ear and sometimes advise,if you ever need a private chat pm any of us and we will do our best to help you

{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## nicki

https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/waveor.gif welcome. Sorry to hear you've had such a rough time :(


----------

